# Tapes or CDs?



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Decisions, decisions. When I bought Mike's audio program, I thought I'd save money and get the tapes. I've had no problem with them, but I recently discovered an advantage to having the CDs.I had to have an MRI, and as usual, during stressful times, I pop in one of Mike's tapes. Well, as I soon found out, you can only listen to a CD while having an MRI, because the magnetic currents will mess up a tape player. It would have been comforting to listen to Mike's voice while I was having this test. Had to settle for Barbra Streisand, which is not too bad either, but Mike is my first choice.







AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Az, In the last year I have not listened to the IBS tapes, but I still here his voice and can bring it up in my thoughts and completely calm myself. AZ, I think it would help,you know my feelings about it relaxing the body.And by the way,thanks Mike, I cannot say enough to you really for helping me as I know the vicious cycle would have still been going on.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hmm, AZ, glad to hear that as I have the CDs...plan on using them for my recovery for the gb surgery.Hope your MRI went well...And I would also like to thank Mike for this..I am much improved after years of suffering..and thanks to you AZ for your support, and to you Eric for all you have done to get Mike's help to us here on the BB!!! Thanks all around!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi All,Thank you all for your comments.It is thanks all round since the BB is the place for support, and we are working within the framework of the the true meaning of a support group.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi AZ:If I get around to it I may just buy the CDs, also. I like falling asleep to them and the sound of the tape recording clicking off wakes me up.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

What's a tape?I really like the CD format, and since I don't even own a walkman anymore, I really don't have a choice. From a structural point of view, you may want to consider that a sound recording can deteriorate with use on a tape, which will not happen on a CD...unless you scratch it of course


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I've listened to side 2 so much its getting that worn out sound in sections. I wish I had bought the CDs...


----------

